# Handel's Chaconne in G...confused



## Cait (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello.

I got round today to buying the sheet music for Handel's Chaconne in G, HWV 435, which is listed as G229 on the music. Presume just an earlier or different numbering system.

So I was reading the music along with listening to my Ragna Schirmer performance and there is an extra variation between variations 16 and 17 in her recital that isn't on the music. Same with other performances from others on youtube I looked at.

Does anyone know if this is the Ritornello in G major (HWV 343) which was added to it? It may already be in the variations as it was earlier and I don't know it, so that may not be the extra bit.

Anyone know what the extra bit is? 

Or indeed which sheet music version has the extra bit?

Thank you.


----------

